# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Essai ou Roman

## Le Pharaon

Lequel des deux prfrez-vous ? Pourquoi ?

En attendant je vais dormir.   ::aie::

----------


## KindPlayer

Moi je prfre les nouvelles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ggnore

Merci d'tayer vos rponses.

Quelque soit le dbat, si on demande rouge ou bleu, c'est pas juste pour que chacun rponde : moi c'est rouge.
a n'a aucun intrt, on pourrait remplacer bleu/rouge par slip/caleon - poule/coq - etc ...
a n'a aucun intrt.

Merci d'lever le dbat  :;):

----------


## nuke_y

Rouge, caleon, coq. J'ai bon ?  ::aie:: 

Tout dpend de mon temps de cerveau disponible.

J'aime les nouvelles pour le ct dense et sans fioritures. A une nouvelle je demande un scnario de fond russi, un rythme assez soutenu et soit une fin claire soit des possibilits intressantes de dvelopper soi mme la fin.

Je suis beaucoup plus exigeant avec un roman auquel je demande de me tenir en haleine tout du long, et de clore correctement l'histoire  la fin. Genre le roman de 300 pages qui termine par "et on ne saura jamais qui est le vrai tueur" a va m'nerver  ::roll:: 

Evidemment je suis quelqu'un qui lit pour se divertir, je ne lis pas pour augmenter ma culture ni par obligation professionnelle ni pour faire l'intressant en socit, donc mon critre numro 1 de lecture c'est le divertissement. J'vite donc les livres "srieux" sur la politique, les sciences sociales, etc. et je n'en lis que pour rpondre  une question que je me pose. Du genre si je me dis "Ah zut j'aimerais bien comprendre ce qu'il se passe en Gorgie" je lirais peut-tre un livre "Tout sur le conflit en Gorgie" crit par un spcialiste, mais plus certainement j'irais glaner mes informations sur le net.

Pour les essais je n'en lis jamais. Je n'aime pas l'ide de ne pas pouvoir rpondre aux arguments de l'auteur en mettant un commentaire en bas de page.  ::aie::

----------


## kaymak

Mouarf essais, romans ou nouvelles. Le format(?) importe t'il... Quand c'est bon, on le termine. Quand c'est nul, sa  b faire 3 lignes, sa soul d'aller jusqu'au bout. Choisir ? Dieu que non. Que mes lectures me passionnent, c'est tout ce que je souhaite, le reste m'importe bien peu.

----------


## ryan

Yop!

(Prambule: je ne lis quasiment que de la science-fiction.)

J'aime lire une petite nouvelle sur le pouce quand j'attends quelque part, mais  ce que je prfre , c'est me plonger dans une grande saga comme le cycle de Fondation d'Asimov, le cycle de Dune d'Herbert ou la saga des Runes de Moorcock.

----------


## argoet

Sans conteste : les romans 
Et je ne m'explique pas pourquoi  ::mouarf:: 
Un bouquin et puis vogue le plaisir de lire  :8-): 
Mes prfrs : 
1 : Les Piliers de La Terre 
2 : Toute la Srie Harry Potter 
3 : La Cathedrale de la mer 
4 : Millenium (Tome 1 & 2)

----------


## alexrtz

> Yop!
> 
> (Prambule: je ne lis quasiment que de la science-fiction.)
> 
> J'aime lire une petite nouvelle sur le pouce quand j'attends quelque part, mais  ce que je prfre , c'est me plonger dans une grande saga comme le cycle de Fondation d'Asimov, le cycle de Dune d'Herbert ou la saga des Runes de Moorcock.


Pareil, mais avec de la fantasy  la place de la SF.

----------

